# The Dish forum



## Dahila (Dec 8, 2016)

For the last 5 months I can log into Dish but search does not give me anything beside Error message.  
I start to wonder what is going on.  It is some kind of mistake on my site or something wrong with Dish server?


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 8, 2016)

No worries, Dahila- there's nothing wrong with your computer. The Dish has been down since around late September/early October, but it's in the process of being fixed. If you have membership to TheScentReviewBoard, you can log on there and scroll to the bottom to the 'Just Dishin' section where there is an update on the progress of the repairs. 


IrishLass


----------



## Dahila (Dec 8, 2016)

oh thanks will look for my ps and usser name for the scent thank you so much Irishlass)

It suppose to be up any day now )

bumping I just came from Dish and it running )


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah!


----------



## madison (Apr 22, 2019)

I am unable to get to the dish forum for some reason, would you please post a link that works for me please?
Thank you


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 22, 2019)

The Dish has been down for some weeks. This is an old thread from 2016. Please check here for a newer thread with current discussion -- https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/the-dish-forum-problems.71781/


----------



## madison (Apr 22, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> The Dish has been down for some weeks. This is an old thread from 2016. Please check here for a newer thread with current discussion -- https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/the-dish-forum-problems.71781/



Thank you DeeAnna.


----------

